# Largest Aquarium in the world?



## interventor (Sep 23, 2005)

Measured by square meters the Oceanogràfic in Valencia it's the biggest Aquarium of Europe (110, 000 sqr.metres available for visitors), 80,000 sqr. meters in outdoor exhibits like sea lions ans harbour seals pools, Humboldt penguins or flamingos and lakes with waterfowl species and 30,000 sqr. meters in indoor aquariums) they have too 20,000 sqr. meters "behind the scenes" for technical rooms/quarantine pools /warehouses/veterinarian facilities and more...
By water capacity all the pools/tanks it's contains 44,000,000 litres of water (marine and fresh both included).
They has 500 species, and over 45,000 animals.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

someone needs to re-edit the wikipedia entry then


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know about how big the Baltimore aquarium is?


----------

